# Chen Taijiquan Xinjia Erlu



## Xue Sheng (Apr 29, 2008)

Hans Oh Chen Taijiquan Xinjia Erlu - Disciple of Chen Yu


----------



## ggg214 (Apr 29, 2008)

is that a form called pao chui(&#28846;&#38180?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 29, 2008)

ggg214 said:


> is that a form called pao chui(&#28846;&#38180?


 
Yes, I beleive so

Chen Style Laojia Erlu is also Pao Chui


----------



## ggg214 (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks, xue sheng!
i have heard that this form is fighting style. 
but i can't watch it right now in my office.
i will see it later.
thanks for your share again


----------



## Myrmidon (Apr 30, 2008)

*Excellent!!! Thank you for posting this, Xue Sheng. This definitely has Chen Yu's stamp on it. Very powerful...
*


----------



## East Winds (Apr 30, 2008)

Agreed. Superb precision.

Very best wishes


----------



## DaPoets (Apr 30, 2008)

Last summer a few blocks from Canal St. in NYC I saw an older man doing a style similar to this in one of the concrete parks.  He wasn't moving as fast but his movements had nearly just as much power behind them.  I asked him what style and in his broken English he only said "this is tai chi".


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 30, 2008)

Fajin brought to you by Chen Yu

Chen Yu


----------



## ggg214 (Apr 30, 2008)

can you all watch videos on 56.com?


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 1, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Fajin brought to you by Chen Yu
> 
> Chen Yu


 
That was really cool.  It was neijia, and taiji in particular, at both its most fundamental and most cultivated levels.

It was like watching a tree or a mountain come to life and start hitting things.  His root and his balance are astonishing and, thus, his fajin is astonishing.  

Its always nice to see that people like Chen don't just talk the talk, but also walk the walk.


----------



## East Winds (May 1, 2008)

Agreed. Quite superb. And well put Steel Tiger. How can you call it Taijji if your not producing and delivering energies like this?

Very best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 1, 2008)

Steel Tiger said:


> That was really cool. It was neijia, and taiji in particular, at both its most fundamental and most cultivated levels.
> 
> It was like watching a tree or a mountain come to life and start hitting things. His root and his balance are astonishing and, thus, his fajin is astonishing.
> 
> Its always nice to see that people like Chen don't just talk the talk, but also walk the walk.


 
Chen Yu comes form a pretty solid Chen line that proved itself more than once. His Grandfather was Chen Fake and his father was Chen Zhaokui.


----------



## Myrmidon (May 6, 2008)

*Video of George Xu doing both forms of the Chen style. I don't know if he was a student of Chen Zhaokui, but that is the Chen style variant he is performing:*

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4863184961530029953


----------

